# Serviced apartments



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of any really cheap services apartments on the island (near mtr) for around 10k a month? Will be on my own for three months before wife arrives and want to save some money during this time and will be at work a lot!!!!


----------



## leonfocus (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi, it helps to be further away from Central. Look at serviced apartments in the New Territories.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

You will have much better luck and choices with airbnb, plenty of short term accommodation through that site for around $10k on HK island. 
If you want the weekly cleaning and concierge type service, you could try Wix.com abby created by abb982 based on Green Properties as they start from $7k. 
Another pro of airbnb sublet VS serviced apartment is you are less likely to need to fork over a deposit for a sublet. 

Example - https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/664792


----------



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. Will take a look! Just arrived this evening!!!!!!


----------

